# I A D Questions



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

We have been discussing going to IAD this year, and can't decide if we go to be a vendor, or just to spectate, and hang out with friends. A couple of friends of our's went to Frogday, and it doesn't sound like there were a lot of frogs there. Who all is going to be vending at IAD this year? We'd have about 40 or so frogs to bring (Imi's, Ammy's, Patricia's, Azureus, and Leuc's). What does everyone think? Also how many people usually come through the doors?

Thanks,
Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think its a bit wrong to sell animals and not be a vendor...

On the other hand its a great time and if you do make it stop by and say HI!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I think he is asking if it would be worth his while to sign up as a vendor and bring frogs for sale, not stating that he is going to be bringing frogs and not sign up as a vendor.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh maybe your right... I need a nap.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Catfur is correct, there's no way I'm bringing animals if I don't have a table. I'm just curious of foot traffic, and how many other vendors are there. We did a reptile show here in Jan. and sold every frog we took. BUT we were also the only ones there. Had we not done that show, we'd be packing 100+ frogs to IAD. 

We have friends that live 2 hours outside of Baltimore, and my dilema is this. If we weren't going to sell, we'd fly out on Wed. spend some time with them, and then go to the show, and the behind the scenes at the NAIB.

If we sell then we will have to fly out on Thurs., and not really get to see them.

Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

IAD normally has decent foot traffic. Normally *lots* of frogs also.

It is very hard to say what the market for frogs will be from year-to-year.

Darn near impossible to say actually.

Wish I could give you more help on it - I've been to every IAD yet and would highly recommend going one way or the other.

Scott
Sanford, Maine


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Being a buyer, I hope you come as a vendor... I'd get some amy's for sure


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Scott said:


> IAD normally has decent foot traffic. Normally *lots* of frogs also.
> 
> It is very hard to say what the market for frogs will be from year-to-year.
> 
> ...


...For example (from what I read, I've never been to one yet)...the year before last, most all of the thumbnail species were sold and gone within the first two hours...last year it sounds like alot of thumbs were brought home be the people that wanted to sell them....hard to say what this year will bring!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Exactly - it's hard to say what will be popular any given year.

I'd be willing to bet that any Epips that show up would be snapped up quickly this year.

s


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

If we do end up vending, we will have 2 ammy's at max. We've got two out of the water for about a month now, so those would be the ones going! Imi's on the other hand...we'd bring quite a few!!

Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

So are you guys saying that it is wrong to arrange a meet-and-trade at IAD? What if it is in the lobby/parking lot?? I plan on buying and trading and have been going to IAD for a couple, 4 years (missed last year), and don't feel guilty about arranging some trades. Especially given the fact that I have bought frogs from a majority of the vendors that will be set-up there. I can certainly uynderstand why anyone selling frogs should have a vendor pass, but arranged trades should be a little different. Otherwise, what am I supposed to do with frogs I trade for, leave them in the car while I walk around and talk to my friends and make my purchases?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

No no no, but would be wrong to make a ton a sales and not be a vendor.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip "So are you guys saying that it is wrong to arrange a meet-and-trade at IAD? What if it is in the lobby/parking lot?? I plan on buying and trading and have been going to IAD for a couple, 4 years (missed last year), and don't feel guilty about arranging some trades. Especially given the fact that I have bought frogs from a majority of the vendors that will be set-up there. I can certainly uynderstand why anyone selling frogs should have a vendor pass, but arranged trades should be a little different. Otherwise, what am I supposed to do with frogs I trade for, leave them in the car while I walk around and talk to my friends and make my purchases?" endsnip

As I understand it, if you trade/sell frogs with people other than the vendors then yes, you cannot attend the show with the frogs... 

Ed


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't think anybody would look down on doing trades at IAD, just selling frogs without buying a booth. If you are trading frogs, you aren't taking any money from the vendors, and IAD is a large meeting of froggers which always involves people trading/swaping frogs. I know i have at least 4 trades worked out at IAD this year for varying frogs, but i will also be buying a bunch of stuff from vendors as well.

^ what Ed said though, yeah you can't take any of your frogs into the actual show. most people work out their trades prior to the show starting and then put the frogs in their hotel rooms, or in my case i'll be placing them in my car with the windows cracked and if need be inside an insulated cooler, etc.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I would like to hear some verification on that fact, I have made trades in the past and not had problems. But, like I said I wasn't there last year. I certainly respect the fact that thhe vendors pay money to vend, but it seems like a no entry with animals policy is a little extreme. After all, this is a friendly community with the hobbyist in mind. I would be suprised to hear of the vendor's I know being upset about some trading, within reason. Plus, every year that I have been there the vendors seem to do quite well. Most people don't come with a the potential of a bunch of impulse buys, they come with a few things they're looking for and a somewhat restricted budget. So, just because I can't make a trade doesn't neccesarily translate into more business for a vendor. I would like to know a more concrete answer about this issue, because I have arranged a trade I wan't to make at the show.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

yes, i'd like you to make that trade as well


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip" would like to hear some verification on that fact, I have made trades in the past and not had problems. But, like I said I wasn't there last year. I certainly respect the fact that thhe vendors pay money to vend, but it seems like a no entry with animals policy is a little extreme. After all, this is a friendly community with the hobbyist in mind. I would be suprised to hear of the vendor's I know being upset about some trading, within reason. Plus, every year that I have been there the vendors seem to do quite well. Most people don't come with a the potential of a bunch of impulse buys, they come with a few things they're looking for and a somewhat restricted budget. So, just because I can't make a trade doesn't neccesarily translate into more business for a vendor. I would like to know a more concrete answer about this issue, because I have arranged a trade I wan't to make at the show." endsnip


I am on the IAD organization committee and while we are not going to be conducting a witch hunt for nonvendors doing trades and sales at the show by the same token if you are seen doing so, you can be asked to leave. Unless you have a deal with a vendor do not bring animals into the vendor or show area. The tables are not that expensive and it wouldn't take the loss of too many vendors to make that portion of the show nonviable (renting of the room. 
That said, there are frogs that are not permitted at the show at all and bringing them can get to asked to leave for the entire show. This would be any species known to be illegal in the USA such as castenoticus and mysteriosus. 

Ed


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

I vended last year at IAD. I wasn't a big time vendor and shared a booth with someone else. I don't think pre-arranged trades would harm anyone. It is a big meeting place and much better for the frogs to be traded person to person as opposed to being shipped. It's one of the reasons why I decide to drive a bit of distance and take time out of my precious weekends to attend. Other than potentially getting to at least see some awesome frogs. The hotel is large and you don't have to bring frogs into the vending area to do a pre-arranged trade.

As for figuring out if someone should come and vend at IAD, it is highly variable as to what people will buy. Yes, last year other vendors were going home with pairs of lamasi, fantasticus froglets and retics. The year before there wasn't an imitator seen after about 2 hours of opening on Saturday, even Citronellas were gone by noonish (I wanted some and couldn't get any because I got there too late). What will this year bring?????? Only time will tell. I can tell you that with the large numbers of "common" frogs, froggers/shoppers can be more demanding and will take into account size of a frog and price.

-Ben


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed,
This is a CB only show as well.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info Tim. I guess I missed the Standard Lamasi last year, god I hope I don't see any this year. My money will burn right through my pocket. So if you're bringing any Lamasi or anything else rare, don't try to sell me it, or maybe you should, but maybe not. STAY AWAY!!! :lol:


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

Don't worry, i don't think we'll see any this year. And any that are at the show will probably be swapped between the vendors beforehand. I know a lot of people need a female, etc.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Tim,
I am aware that this is a cb only show... That would also be covered under frogs that are not permitted at the show.... 


Ed


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I like frogs


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

sorry Ed, I was really just adding to the list of things in your last sentence. Didnt mean to offend.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Their are still tables available. If you have frogs for sale either contact vendors to sell to them, get a table, or get a room. My understanding is it's also against the rules to swap or sale anywhere on the premises if you aren't a vendor or selling to a vendor.

I don't think anybody will hunt you down in the lobby or in a room. I've heard through the grapevine that rules will be inforced a little more this year.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Not offended, more confused than anything. Sorry for the terse response but I was multitasking.. 

Mike is correct, technically by the rules of the show, there are not supposed to be any sales/swaps other than by the vendors. This can get you asked to leave the show... 
As I said above, we are not going to go on a witchhunt for offenders but if you flaunt the rules and get caught its your own fault. 

Ed


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

My apoligies Ed and others, it seems like there has been some kind of misunderstanding. After more thoroughly reading some of the responses and trying to figure out how I got into this argument, I realized that we're kinda of on the same page. I am in favor of rules keeping people from doing steady business outside the vending area. What I am not in favor of is hassling someone over a friendly, prearranged trade, within reason. Also, I should have been more clear about where trades were occuring, namely the lobby/parking lot area. A "no witch hunt" policy sounds good to me. I get excited when I feel that people are trying to enforce/install rules into something that I think is working and quite enjoyable for everyone involved. I look forward to seeing everyone at the show and hopefully, no harm no foul.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip "I'm backing out of this discussion, I have to say that it seems like things have changed over the last few years. It "

These rules have been in place the entire time, there hasn't been any changes contrary to your perception. 

I want to add a comment about the profit comment here.... IAD is literally run at a scraping by level. Any money that is left over is sent for amphibian conservation. If there is ever poor attendance accompanied by a poor auction fundraiser the show may not have sufficient funds to continue operating the following year without significantly raising the price of the event. 
The only thing the committee members get is free admission (and we have to pay for the keynote dinner and behind the scenes tour if we want to attend) to the show itself so anyone to make the statement that profit is driving the show needs to rethink thier position. 



Ed


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

ss


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You posted your response while I was writing mine, yes I do not think we are that far apart on the issue and we are not going to go on a witch hunt. 


Ed


----------

